# ArtPro Nail Printer V7.1



## jroberts (Jan 26, 2011)

ArtPro Nail Printer V7.1 is a portable nail art machine drawing various color patterns on your nails or artificial nails, with quick and easy DIY nail art designs. The nail printer is a product of Integrated Design without any auxiliary devices and small in size. It is suitable for use in Image Design Center, Beauty Parlour, Beauty Salon, Nail Salon and etc. This is a digital breakthrough in nail beauty and opening up new business opportunities. We are ready and waiting for you!





Full Information: http://www.artpro-nail.com/En/V71-main.htm


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 19, 2011)

That nail printer reminds me of the ones available to scrapbookers and t-shirt makers. I love the concept and hope that once it's released it won't be too expensive but given the fact that the ones for scrap booking and t-shirts cost over $150 (closer to $300) I have a feeling it will be expensive.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 10, 2011)

Its sooo freaking cool!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 10, 2011)

Those nail stickies could be used in water marbling.

Their website is no longer active.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 10, 2011)

I  just saw the clip... I'm figuring that the printer was going to cost a ton of cash so I didn't even both to look.  I did buy this thing tho.


----------

